# Can't get mceusb/lirc to work on new install [solved]

## quade

I have a MCE remote USB receiver, and am trying to get it to work on a fresh install. It worked in an older Gentoo build on this same machine, but with a newer kernel and lirc build, I can't get it to work now.

I'm running kernel 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 (built with genkernel --menuconfig) and added the mceusb kernel module. I have built lirc-8.7 with no errors.

Output of dmesg | grep lirc:

```
lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61 

lirc_mceusb: Windows Media Center Edition USB IR Transceiver driver for LIRC 1.90

lirc_mceusb: Daniel Melander <lirc@rajidae.se>, Martin Blatter <martin_a_blatter@yahoo.com>, Dan Conti <dconti@acm.wwu.edu>

usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_mceusb

ir_lirc_codec: Unknown symbol lirc_dev_fop_poll (err 0)

ir_lirc_codec: Unknown symbol lirc_dev_fop_open (err 0)

ir_lirc_codec: disagrees about version of symbol lirc_get_pdata

ir_lirc_codec: Unknown symbol lirc_get_pdata (err -22)

ir_lirc_codec: Unknown symbol lirc_dev_fop_close (err 0)

ir_lirc_codec: Unknown symbol lirc_dev_fop_read (err 0)

ir_lirc_codec: disagrees about version of symbol lirc_register_driver

ir_lirc_codec: Unknown symbol lirc_register_driver (err -22)

ir_lirc_codec: Unknown symbol lirc_dev_fop_ioctl (err 0)

```

Output of lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 15c2:ffdc SoundGraph Inc. iMON PAD Remote Controller

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1784:0008 TopSeed Technology Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 049f:0051 Compaq Computer Corp. KU-0133 Easy Access Interner Keyboard

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c52e Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

Besides the dmesg above, there are no error messages. I can modprobe mceusb and lirc_mceusb (separately) with no errors, and can run /etc/init.d/lircd start also with no errors. Even running irw gives me no errors.

One thing I expect to see is the receiver LED to light up when I press a button, but I get no indication that it's done anything.

I've found a bunch of similar (but older) posts that have had varying levels of fixes, but nothing seems relevant to my issues so far (things like incompatible lirc and kernel versions, etc).

Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.Last edited by quade on Sun Mar 20, 2011 4:48 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cdstealer

Hi, I have the same issue, but the cause of this for me was because I reinstalled to 64bit.  On the previous 32bit install, lirc worked, but not at all on the 64bit, regardless of kernel version.  On the existing 32bit install (remote mythtv client) lirc works ok.  Both systems are running kernel 2.6.37.  I guess I'm just sitting and waiting until there is an lirc update  :Smile: 

----------

## tel

I haven't tried it myself yet, but I think that the most recent kernel only works with lirc 0.9.  Although there's not an official ebuild for it, you can get the tools and daemons from the lirc site and try running it that way until a new ebuild comes out.

I've seen reports that mceusb will then work with a 64-bit system.

----------

## quade

It did indeed turn out to be the version of LIRC and the new kernel. I unmerged LIRC, and compiled 0.9.0pre1 from source. Also, I found this after I got mine (sorta) working: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/LIRC#Migrating_to_kernel_.3D.3E_2.6.36

It also turns out that my remote may be busted. The red LED on the receiver doesn't respond with the remote that came with the receiver, but it does when I press most of the buttons on my Comcast cable box remote. So, for the time being, I used irrecord to create a lirc.conf file to use that, and modified my old .lircrc file for MythTV to use to get my by until I can get a new remote.

----------

## cdstealer

Confirmed.. wrote an ebuild for 0.9.0_pre1 and compiled perfectly and works \o/

Thanks and sorry for the hijack  :Smile: 

----------

## quade

On a side note, my remote was busted. I picked up a new Logitech Harmony 300 from Target, spent the night programming it and setting up a lircd.conf file (using irrecord) and everything is good now.

----------

## gcasillo

Bug #345833.

I think I've had it with LIRC. I hate to disparage the work of open source volunteers, but my perception is that this project has been moving in reverse lately. I'm stuck on a 2.6.35 kernel and lirc-0.8.7 for my mceusb remote. I'm not keen on running overlay ebuilds for any prolonged period of time, but it's been many months since there has been a stable kernel/LIRC combo.

If anyone knows of a good non-IR remote control that will work with MythTV, I'd love to hear from you. An RF remote. Anything.

----------

